# Eyes closed



## harveytribe (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a great picture but with closed eyes - can anyone help me fix this please as I have no experience with photoshop or suchlike. Photo attached plus a couple of others I can find with his eyes open you may be able to use - thanks..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Here ya go! :grin:


----------

